# Which is more HARDY



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Im not sure which to buy so help me out


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

If you are thinking of putting them with bettas, I would discourage both because tetras have a reputation as fin nippers.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah I had a male betta in with tetras just for ten seconds and ended up taking him out cuz a ill neon came up and bit a hole in his fin. Females that dont have huge fins should be fine though, I have neons in my sorority tank.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am aware of the risk. But I also believe that it depends on the housing, stocking and the feeding habits of the fishes.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah probably.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Unless you just have a mean neon lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Also keep in mind that Neon's are only 1-1.5 inches generally but Cardinals get up to 2-2.5 inches so that's another factor there. I'd go with Cardinals though if you have space, I like the way they look more.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

I just recently found out what kuhli loach looks like and they are adorable so they'll be choice number 3 xD 

NOTE:
I will only buy either a school of neon / cardinal tetra or a shoal of kuhli loaches since i only have 13.5 USG


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you've only got a 13 gallon, go for the neons. Cardinals need a bigger tank than that, IMHO. Kuhlis are also crazily active, so they'd appreciate a bigger tank.

As for who's hardier, it depends on the area. Here, neons are frequently over-bred, and therefore poorly bred, leading to pretty delicate fish, but in other places, the constant breeding has made them hardier.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you can get Neon's from a smaller store rather than a chain store, they are generally more healthy and hardy than the ones at the big box stores. Or at least, that's been my experience with them


----------

